# Dan Anderson Modern Arnis/Gunting MBC Seminar in LA



## Dan Anderson (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm teaching a seminar on Modern Arnis and Gunting Modular Blade Craft in Burbank on the 2nd of October.  

The seminar will be held at the Aikido Daiwa School, 4404 West Victory Blvd, Burbank, CA.   

Contact Toma Rosenzweig at TomaWallAikido@earthlink.net or call him at 818.843.4984 to register.  

The seminar times will be 12:00 - 4:30 with a half hour break at 2:00.  

Cost is $70.00 at the door and $60.00 if you register by the 20th.

We're going to have a great time!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

